# This is floor plan for my retirement house,not final yet,anything I am missing



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

House is on 126 acres,over looking ocean outside ST JOHN`S (20 minutes away)have 1500 ft of shoreline

I have built a garage all ready,2 story with 2 bedroom apt on top with balcony 30x30

Installed two driveways

Installed 9 hydro poles

Septic system

Water well

Foundation 30X40

House will have 2 bedrooms and 1 bathroom,will do the outside walls and roof complete and interior later
View attachment 5170
View attachment 5178
View attachment 5186
View attachment 5178


View attachment 5170
View attachment 5194


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

View attachment 5202


House is for me and wife
Apt is for guess
Hoping Kids do not want to live with me,,,they are all boys 19,33,34
I will retire in 19 months at 56
So lots of time to finish inside of house
Second bedroom is for stereo and albums(two channel)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

View attachment 5210
View attachment 5218
View attachment 5226
View attachment 5234


This is original plans


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful spot.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Purchased land 6 years ago,started building 5 years ago


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just make sure you remain on one level.... stairs are a ***** once you get to a riper age.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a great spot 1980z28. I probably drove by it on my Avalon trip last Sept. 

On the original plan the kitchen may work better with your triangle (less distance between fridge, stove and sink). For convenience this should be no more than 15 feet total measuring from sink to stove to fridge and back, so maybe you can just relocate fridge on your new plan to make it closer. 

Good luck with it. I really like to see someone with a goal and plan and it seems its coming together for you really well with investments, early retirement and beautiful new spot.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks

If in the area next 1.5 years you can visit,lots of room,like fishing or ????


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Just make sure you remain on one level.... stairs are a ***** once you get to a riper age.


No basement,all on one floor with infloor hearing


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Getting down to the beach? Problem yes/no?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Getting down to the beach? Problem yes/no?


I have in the process a stairs,for now a path,not for my wife,for me no problem to walk down the side of hill maybe 43 feet down,stairs will fix this(metal, old fire escape from a older school)


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks sweet! Did you sit down in the bookstore or look online for floorplans to help with your layout? DW and I stop in at a place on the way to the cottage now and then to look at the models of this prefab place. http://www.qualityhomes.ca/en/dreamhomescottages/Bungalows.asp I can't wait to get rid of the family money pit. Sorry I meant to say cherished abode!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful spot! Regarding the floor plan, where's the front entrance? Is it that section by the 2nd bedroom? Is there a front hall closet? 

You're also missing bedroom closets, and there's no door to the storage room.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you look out to any other landmass? Staring out at open ocean continually can be a bit of a downer.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Looks like a beautiful spot! Regarding the floor plan, where's the front entrance? Is it that section by the 2nd bedroom? Is there a front hall closet?
> 
> You're also missing bedroom closets, and there's no door to the storage room.


Entrance is beside where you say,double doors,closet on one side,bench on the other


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

yes


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

steve41 said:


> Do you look out to any other landmass? Staring out at open ocean continually can be a bit of a downer.


OK


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

If this is your forever home , plan for a nice sit down shower and make sure you do 32 inch doors for a wheelchair access ,nobody plans for these things but that is the reality of getting old .


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

marina628 said:


> If this is your forever home , plan for a nice sit down shower and make sure you do 32 inch doors for a wheelchair access ,nobody plans for these things but that is the reality of getting old .


All doors up to 36 inch,levers for door openers,all water taps are also levers for arthritis, also deck is all around house,at rear of house deck is 40 feet wide for gatherings so lots of room to grow

Thankyou for your ideas


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a river beside house,have design a water wheel for hydro

Also house is 2X6 studs with 2 inches of SM insulation on outside walls


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Looks good but I would change the kitchen plan so the sink is under a big window with a nice view.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ihatetaxes said:


> Looks good but I would change the kitchen plan so the sink is under a big window with a nice view.


Great idea,house will have two walkouts to the deck and large windows


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks 1980x28


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> There is a river beside house,have design a water wheel for hydro
> 
> Also house is 2X6 studs with 2 inches of SM insulation on outside walls


Fwiw ... when I built using 2x6s, stud spacing code was 2' ... less studs, more insulation


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

rikk said:


> Fwiw ... when I built using 2x6s, stud spacing code was 2' ... less studs, more insulation


I am also placing 2 inch SM insulation on the outside r value 10 plus 21 for the fiberglass batt for a total of 31 in the walls spacing will be 24 inches


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

rikk said:


> Fwiw ... when I built using 2x6s, stud spacing code was 2' ... less studs, more insulation


Structurally, this is true. But it can affect the required minimum thickness of exterior sheathing and interior finish materials. So you need to check through all the detailed support requirements.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

One thing I have noticed living right on the beach.... when it is windy, you really need extra insulation and weather protection on the windward side.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> No basement,all on one floor with infloor hearing


Is there a crawl space or will it be solid concrete slab?

I ask because we have a low crawl space. We had the crawl space walls spray foamed and vapour barrier should have been laid down over earth floor. No access in old house to do that, but we are mostly on solid limestone, so don't see any dampness. What we do see, is critters. At present in process of evicting family of skunks. They somehow got under our crawl space access door. Got four out so far! Don't know if there are more. We get mice in walls. Hard to know how they get in, but be sure to make exterior including siding critter proof!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

agent99 said:


> We get mice in walls. Hard to know how they get in, but be sure to make exterior including siding critter proof!


 I have solid (PanAbode) construction..... no empty wall space:no critters.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

6 inch slab on grade with 12 inch thick around perimeter

6 mil vapor barrier and 2 inches of ridged insulation under slab


----------



## chriswright (Sep 29, 2015)

*Best way to live on ground floor*

Great plan! But have sudden will be there because all you are in under 60s. Its difficult to stay at first floor. You may have problem while when coming down go for market, or whatever be here/there. Its best to way live at ground floor.


----------



## marytres (Aug 24, 2015)

Nicely done

Having worked in Toronto retirement condos and recently on a new retirement community in Scarborough, I can tell you that the only way to get a truly individualized retirement living experience is to make and design the room yourself. Homes are amazing but this is the perfect fit for you. 

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

1980z28 - i haven't read all the posts here. whereabouts your land exactly(I'm in st. john's BTW)? do you plan to live there full-time when you retire?


----------

